# What Is Your Favorite Reptile?



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Just Want To Know Whats Your Favorite Reptile?


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 21, 2007)

quess mine


----------



## Riley (Nov 21, 2007)

i have a lloooooooonnnnnnggggg list of my one and only favourite reptile s.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 21, 2007)

The ones we own carpet coastals, bearded dragons and turtles.. I've never owed one but geckos are pretty awsome i wouldnt mind one one day


----------



## Rocket (Nov 21, 2007)

Chameleon Gecko (Carphodactylus laevis).


----------



## Vixen (Nov 21, 2007)

Coastals  Closely followed by jungles, RSPs, etc etc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

mine would have to be the most dangerous but non aggresive. The love of my life. 
cheers steve.


----------



## TSC23 (Nov 21, 2007)

Olives and bhp's and love tuataras from NZ.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Milksnakes and kingsnakes


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 22, 2007)

i love garden skinks 4 LIFE


----------



## Miss B (Nov 22, 2007)

It's spelt 'favourite'.

Mine would be beardies. Or most Morelia species. Well, the good looking ones, anyway


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 22, 2007)

damn an old carpet snake i used to have was one of the ugliest snakes eva she was long an thin and had a massive head on her
no one wanted to buy her offspring after they had viewed her LOL
i still loved her


----------



## Jozz (Nov 22, 2007)

Tiger snakes  Especially that albino one!


----------



## Kirby (Nov 22, 2007)

Miss B said:


> It's spelt 'favourite'.
> 
> Mine would be beardies. Or most Morelia species. Well, the good looking ones, anyway




your favourites compaired to what you own? lol

same here.. P. Vitticeps


----------



## Miss B (Nov 22, 2007)

Kirby said:


> your favourites compaired to what you own? lol


 
Nah, those are my favourites full stop. I just happen to own them too, nice bonus


----------



## koubee (Nov 22, 2007)

beardies, bhp's & coastals


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 22, 2007)

Childreni, closely followed by BHP and anything Morelia.


----------



## iceman (Nov 22, 2007)

death adder


----------



## eladidare (Nov 22, 2007)

all pseudechis


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 22, 2007)

Coastal Taipans, Thorny Devils, Beaded Geckos, Perenties and Pilbara Adders.


----------



## nutta (Nov 22, 2007)

asian house geckoes lol


----------



## nutta (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont have a fav i like them alllll


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 22, 2007)

all of them


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 22, 2007)

All Morelia Snakes are wonderful but best of all mine are my favourites and yes they are morelia carpet pythons


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 22, 2007)

Woma and stimmies  (well this week anyway  )


----------



## Trouble (Nov 22, 2007)

any python from the Antaresia Family
I love small pythons


----------



## blackheaded (Nov 23, 2007)

death adder


----------



## voodoo (Nov 23, 2007)

Inland Taipans, Lace monitors, and BHPs


----------



## Colin (Nov 23, 2007)

what I can't have > rattlesnakes 

but probably jungle pythons


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 23, 2007)

I've always had a strong interest in Jacksons chameleons. So I guess they would be my number one, despite the fact I can't own one.


----------



## herpie boy (Nov 23, 2007)

boydii, and i might have to even move state so i can own 1 or 8. would love a huge albino olive one day...........actually on that note i have a fair trophy wife i may consider swaping for the right animal.


----------



## brigo (Nov 23, 2007)

beardies all the way


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 23, 2007)

Cape York Carpet Pythons - i just love everything about them. Coastals as well.

Simone.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 23, 2007)

Darwin Carpet Pythons, Green Tree Pythons and Olive Pythons and a few other ones.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 23, 2007)

Saltwater crocs would have to be up there. I just really want to live in the north and learn to work with crocs. Amethistine python, king cobra and iguanas, and Water Dragons. Oh and nearly anything from the family Varanidae. List goes on and on.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 23, 2007)

If it's reptiles from all around the world then I also like Iguanas, Jesus Lizards or _Basiliscus basiliscus, Vipers, ect...
_


----------



## sid94 (Dec 3, 2007)

i love all my reptiles very much but my fravorate would have to be my frist to pygmy bearded dragons


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 3, 2007)

i totaly loooooooove bhp's they'r sooooooooo awesom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 3, 2007)

i'm boring as batpoop,...i'll have to go with beardies,... 

that being said i love Loki my bredls python as much as i love my beardies but beardies are alot more relaxing cos they can be out all the time and i dont have to keep an eye on them. theres nothing cuter than getting home in the afternoons and finding the beardies curled up in a clothes pile or seeing a tail sticking out from under my doona.


----------

